# Carrying fluids and spares on a MTB



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Mar 2014)

Im not a fan of carrying a camelbak which seems to be traditional for trail riding so I started to look at alternatives such as seat bags, tool tubes and more.
Eventually I settled on the SWAT kit from Specialized (storage, water, air, tools).

The SWAT kit comes with two side exit water bottle cages, a multi-tool, inner tube, tyre lever, CO2 pump, chain tool and spare chain links.. It's a really convenient way to carry these spares and nicely laid out.







Here is a picture of my bike with the swat kit fitted. On my bike the multi-tool fits above the rear shock in the frame.







I'm really impressed with the swat kit, its a small, compact and tidy solution imho.

But I am curious regarading your prefered way to carry spares and fluids on your MTB and what you take with you on a ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2014)

The SWAT has always struck me as a solution in need of a problem when used off-road. The problem being roadies can't cope with camelbaks! 

Does it stop the top of your water bottles getting covered in cow excrement and the attendant e. coli? Does it stop your bottle flying off into the brush on alpine downhills?

I'll stick with my camelbak and keep all the weight on my body and off the bike.


----------



## Crackle (2 Mar 2014)

Backpack: Your bottle will get covered in mud and crap as will your spares. That cage looks quite good but you might still find it bounced out on a big hit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2014)

I used to use bottles and a saddle bag. They get so covered in shoot on a muddy trail that I went to a hydration pack. Carries all I need by way of drink, tools, waterproof, food etc. I won't go back to bottles and things attached to the frame.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The SWAT has always struck me as a solution in need of a problem when used off-road. The problem being roadies can't cope with camelbaks!
> 
> Does it stop the top of your water bottles getting covered in cow excrement and the attendant e. coli? Does it stop your bottle flying off into the brush on alpine downhills?
> 
> I'll stick with my camelbak and keep all the weight on my body and off the bike.


This


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The SWAT has always struck me as a solution in need of a problem when used off-road. The problem being roadies can't cope with camelbaks!
> 
> Does it stop the top of your water bottles getting covered in cow excrement and the attendant e. coli? Does it stop your bottle flying off into the brush on alpine downhills?



Some truth to roadies not coping with camelbaks.  I barely got on with them when I was fell running. I tried most types available and actually own seven of the damn things.... Lol

I do have a set of water bottles on order which feature lids to keep the bottles clean so on not concerned about that aspect of things. Equally I have typically found more bacteria in my camelbak bladers between rides than I ever have in my bottles.






I equally like the idea of keeping the weight low on the bike.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Some truth to roadies not coping with camelbaks.  I barely got on with them when I was fell running. I tried most types available and actually own seven of the damn things.... Lol
> 
> I do have a set of water bottles on order which feature lids to keep the bottles clean so on not concerned about that aspect of things. Equally I have typically found more bacteria in my camelbak bladers between rides than I ever have in my bottles.
> 
> ...




I have one of those kicking about, have to say they are very good.

Mrs Aud had one but now she has the Spesh stupidly expensive bottle that she blagged me into buying her


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I do have a set of water bottles on order which feature lids to keep the bottles clean so on not concerned about that aspect of things. *Equally I have typically found more bacteria in my camelbak bladers between rides than I ever have in my bottles.*


Milton, Steradent. And don't anything but water in 'em. Works for me.

The biggest advantage ime of back pack reservoir vs bottle is the ease of drinking from the former over the latter, especially at speed on rough ground.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Mar 2014)

I just use a backpack. It has side pockets for drinks and I use the bottles which have the sports cap cover.
I'd rather have any weight on my back rather than the bike, as due to the dyspraxia I can be thrown easily (not good for MTB riding )


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2014)

camelbaks I use mine for MTB and road


----------



## dan_bo (2 Mar 2014)

As everyone else has said, there's a reason why camelback type systems are popular.......


----------



## RedRider (2 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Milton, Steradent. *And don't anything but water in 'em. Works for me.*
> 
> The biggest advantage ime of back pack reservoir vs bottle is the ease of drinking from the former over the latter, especially at speed on rough ground.


The last time I went mountain biking was on my friend's stag do. That evening, as well as an Elvis jumpsuit he wore his camelback constantly topped up with random bitters, whiskeys, ciders, vodkas and I do believe a Tia Maria. With hindsight I'd say he agrees with your advice!


----------



## mk6golf (7 Mar 2014)

I got one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/deuter-triangle-bag/ to hold an inner tube, some CO2 bulbs and head along with a multi tool and some tyre levers.

Then just a normal bottle cage that I bent a bit to provide a much more snug fit. I don't like to have to carry a rucksack and other stuff as it'll slow me down!


----------

